# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  كثرة ضرب الستوب لوز  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## عمرعمرو

:A006:  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...  أخوانى والله أنى ترددت أن أكتب عن هذا الموضوع ولكن تكررت معى كثيرا ضرب الستوب لوز بحركة فجائية وسريعة بعنى مومعقوله يراقبون حسابى من بين الآلاف من الحسابات المشكله أنى أضع الأمر ( ستوب لوز أو ربح ) يضربنى ويغير أتجاهه أو يصل لأمر الربح وقبله بنقطة واحدة ويرجع هل هذه صدفة أم أن هناك أمر مخفى ؟ أرجو من عنده معلومة ينورنى جزاكم الله خير . :75 75:

----------


## el3raf

اخي العزيز الاستوب لوس او تيك بروفيت عملة ذات وجهين بمعنى انها قد تكون سبيلك للربح المضمون او الى الخسارة المتكررة مثلما حدث معك ونصيحتي المتواضعة لك نقطتين : 
اول شيء يجب ان تهتم جدا بنقاط المقاومة والدعم وعندما تضع الاستوب لوس راعي قدر الامكان انه يكون اسفل الدعم (في حالة الشراء) بأربع أو خمس نقاط حتى لقدر الله اذا هبط بك السعر وعكس عليك فيكون هناك أحتمال كبير بأرتداده من الدعم وبهذا لا تخرج بأذن الله استوب لوس ... أما بالنسبة للتيك بروفيت او جني الارباح فيجب ايضا ان تراعي معها موضوع المقاومة والدعم فمثلا اذا اخذت صفقة شراء تضع التيك بروفيت قبل مستوى المقاومة الذي يحتمل الارتداد منه اما اذا وضعته بعد ذلك فهكذا يرتد السعر وتروح عليك الارباح . 
تاني شيء يجب ان تكون متفرغ للمضاربة اليومية يعني تكوت متابع السعر من حين الى اخر لا اقول لك تدخل الى الشاشة لكن اقول المتابعة لانه مثلا لو انت واضع 50 نقطة بروفيت ثم وجدت السعر اقترب جدا من ربحك وحقق 45 نقطة وانت تشك بالارتداد فيمكنك وقتها ان تخرج صفقتك يدويا وتكتفي بال 45 نقطة .. 
اما في حالة عدم التفرغ فأنا اشجع المضاربة السوينق .. أرجو ان لا اكون اطلت عليك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## عمرعمرو

> اخي العزيز الاستوب لوس او تيك بروفيت عملة ذات وجهين بمعنى انها قد تكون سبيلك للربح المضمون او الى الخسارة المتكررة مثلما حدث معك ونصيحتي المتواضعة لك نقطتين : 
> اول شيء يجب ان تهتم جدا بنقاط المقاومة والدعم وعندما تضع الاستوب لوس راعي قدر الامكان انه يكون اسفل الدعم (في حالة الشراء) بأربع أو خمس نقاط حتى لقدر الله اذا هبط بك السعر وعكس عليك فيكون هناك أحتمال كبير بأرتداده من الدعم وبهذا لا تخرج بأذن الله استوب لوس ... أما بالنسبة للتيك بروفيت او جني الارباح فيجب ايضا ان تراعي معها موضوع المقاومة والدعم فمثلا اذا اخذت صفقة شراء تضع التيك بروفيت قبل مستوى المقاومة الذي يحتمل الارتداد منه اما اذا وضعته بعد ذلك فهكذا يرتد السعر وتروح عليك الارباح . 
> تاني شيء يجب ان تكون متفرغ للمضاربة اليومية يعني تكوت متابع السعر من حين الى اخر لا اقول لك تدخل الى الشاشة لكن اقول المتابعة لانه مثلا لو انت واضع 50 نقطة بروفيت ثم وجدت السعر اقترب جدا من ربحك وحقق 45 نقطة وانت تشك بالارتداد فيمكنك وقتها ان تخرج صفقتك يدويا وتكتفي بال 45 نقطة .. 
> اما في حالة عدم التفرغ فأنا اشجع المضاربة السوينق .. أرجو ان لا اكون اطلت عليك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 جزاك الله خير أخى على الرد المسهب ولكن أنا تعجبى أن لا يتعدى ضربى والرجوع مباشرة مثل ماحدث اليوم من المجنون شوف أنا حاط له ستوب لوز 203.80 وأنظر اللو ؟

----------


## el3raf

ما فعلته انت اليوم على المجنون هو ما كنت اقصده بكلامي .. انا ايضا دخلت عليه من مستوى 204.30 لكني حطيت الاستوب على 203.70 مش 80 ليه ؟؟
علشان هناك مستوى دعم عند 203.70 والحمد لله اني احطت لهذا فرد السعر من هناك والاصح انك تضع الاستوب تحت الدعم كمان يعني يبقى مثلا 203.65 .. 
لذلك اكرر انتبه جيدا لمستويات الدعم والمقاومة وحلل العملة والشارت جيدا 
هل فهمت ما اقصده يا اخي .. وان شاء الله تعوض خساراتك  
تحياتي

----------


## عمرعمرو

جزاك الله خير وصلت المعلومة

----------


## TRIDER

مرات يضرب الاستوب لوز ويرجع للهدف هذا طبيعي لانه البنوك تشوف اماكن اكثر ستوب لوز وتنزل السعر الى الاستوبات ليضربه ..  
هذا اللي اعرفه .. 
انت حاول يكون الستوب لوز مالك بعيد شوي عن الدعم في حاله الشورت والمقاومه بحاله الشراء .. 
خله مثلا عشر نقاط ولكن يجب ان يكون الهدف دبل الخساره .. 
والله اعلم  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## عمرعمرو

> مرات يضرب الاستوب لوز ويرجع للهدف هذا طبيعي لانه البنوك تشوف اماكن اكثر ستوب لوز وتنزل السعر الى الاستوبات ليضربه ..  
> هذا اللي اعرفه .. 
> انت حاول يكون الستوب لوز مالك بعيد شوي عن الدعم في حاله الشورت والمقاومه بحاله الشراء .. 
> خله مثلا عشر نقاط ولكن يجب ان يكون الهدف دبل الخساره .. 
> والله اعلم

 والله ياأخى تريدر أنا لما آخذ عقد بالعادة آخذه سوينج ومتوقع يطلع ضدى وآخذ له تعزيز لأن ماعندى مشكله فى المارجن لكن الصراحة ماكنت أحسب حساب المقاومه والدعم لأنى أحط الستوب بعيد ولكن هذا المجنون لما نزل بسرعة أخذت عقدين وحطيت ستوب السيئ الذكر بسرعة وتوقعت أنه بعيد ولكن
قدر الله وماشاء فعل لكن عندى منه واحد والحمدلله طلعت منه اغلب الخسارة وألف شكر على التفاعل 
والله يكفيكم ضرب الستوب لوز . :Good:

----------


## خزائن ربك مملؤه

عمر عمرو صبحك الله ومساك بالف خير  اسمك اعزه جدا لان عمر وعمرو اتنين من اعز اصدقاءي (يعني انت اتنين × واحد  :Regular Smile: )  وفعلا حبي الستوب لوز زي ما بيقولوا بالمصري شر لابد منه   والحمد لله انا بضعه عندما اتاكد من الترند ولاني مضارب يومي يعني في نهاية اليوم بطلع وان شاء الله نكسب جميعا اللهم امين  بس اتاكد الاول من الترند اليومي وبعدها نضع الستوب بكل امانة على بعد 35 نقطة لاني اشتغل على الباوند فقط ومتخصص في هذه العملة والحمد لله وبحاول افهم خباياها ومهما فهمت وتعلمت وجدت نفسي اكثر جهلا وانت عارف ان الباوند من فصيلة المجانين فلابد من بعد الوقف قليلا لانك مثل ما قولت ينزل يلقط الوقف وطلع يبقى لازم نبقى ازكي منه  فانت اعلم الترند اتجاهه فين وضع الوقف كما قال اخونا العراف جزاه الله الف خير واخونا تريدر ربي يسعده  فانت تضع الوقف بعد خط ترند او دعم او مقاومة او بعد متوسطات معينة (اذا كنت تستخدمها في وضع الستوب) او بعد الدبل او التريبل توب او بوتوم فعلى حسب اسلوبك لو سوينج لها وقف لشغلك على الدايلي ولو انترا داي يبقى وقف بسيط  فلابد ان يكون الوقف تحت او فوق خط وليس عليه  ولابد ان يكون جني الارباح مقبول يعني مثلا لا نركز في هدف بعيد مثلا وننسى ان سوف تقابلنا دعم او مقابلة ممكن يرتد منها بمنتصف الطريق  في هذه الحالة قسم عقودك قسمين الاول عندالدعم او المقاومة الاولى والثاني في تحقيق الهدف كامل  وطبعا اترك نقاط قبل اي هدف لان لو كان هدفك دعم او مقاومة تاريخية او وقية المعروف انه لا يستطيع يصل لها ولكن قبلها بحوالي 10 نقاط والله اعلم ويرتد او اكثر قليلا او اقل قليلا  فانت اعمل حساب عدم الوصول ده واستنفاذ العملة رنجها اليومي وكده حبي  يعني قيس العملة طلعت كم نقطة من اللو الى هدفك لو ازيد من الرنج اليومي يبقى قلل الهدف (طبعا للي بيشتغل انترا داي)  ولو سوينج شوف الهدف وراقب المؤشرات لسه بتؤكد اتجاه السعر او احتمال ارتداده  وسامحني للاطالة بس والله انت اخويا عمرو وتؤمر وتتدلل (اعرف اني ما قولت كلام جديد بس حبيت اضيف واتشرف واتعطر بالمتابعة في الموضوع)   ونشوفك بالف خير

----------


## ميتاستوك8

نعم هناك صيد استوبات بشكل كبيره في الفوركس لذلك ابعد استوبك تحت الدعم ولو ب  
20 - 30 نقطه  احيانا"  وارفع الاستوب مع تحقيق الارباح  كذلك اجني ارباح قبل المقاومه بفارق  
10 - 20 نقطه  
وسلامتك

----------


## خزائن ربك مملؤه

> نعم هناك صيد استوبات بشكل كبيره في الفوركس لذلك ابعد استوبك تحت الدعم ولو ب

  

> 20 - 30 نقطه احيانا" وارفع الاستوب مع تحقيق الارباح كذلك اجني ارباح قبل المقاومه بفارق 10 - 20 نقطه وسلامتك

    :Good:  ونعم الايجاز والله وفعلا تحرك معهم برفع الستوب عند اتجاه الصفقة في اتجاهك (مع العلم بانها تحرم المضارب من بعض الصفقات لان السعر بيطلع20 الى 30 ثم يرتد قليلا كتصحيح فممكن يلمس الوقف الجديد قبل اتجاه السعر)  وطبعا بكلام اخونا العزيز ميتاستوك8 بكده يبقى بتلعب معاهم لعبة توم وجيري وعمرهم ما بيلحقوا عليك وكل ما يحاولوا يصطادوك تملص منهم(لان ستوبك في حدود 30 او اكثر قليلا  :Regular Smile: ) واما ييأسوا من ضرب ستوبك يتجهوا بالسعر ومبروك مقدما يا نجم البيبات والنقاط وربي يوفق كل المسلمين  ونشوفكم بالف خير

----------


## ميتاستوك8

> ونعم الايجاز والله وفعلا تحرك معهم برفع الستوب عند اتجاه الصفقة في اتجاهك (مع العلم بانها تحرم المضارب من بعض الصفقات لان السعر بيطلع20 الى 30 ثم يرتد قليلا كتصحيح فممكن يلمس الوقف الجديد قبل اتجاه السعر)  وطبعا بكلام اخونا العزيز ميتاستوك8 بكده يبقى بتلعب معاهم لعبة توم وجيري وعمرهم ما بيلحقوا عليك وكل ما يحاولوا يصطادوك تملص منهم(لان ستوبك في حدود 30 او اكثر قليلا ) واما ييأسوا من ضرب ستوبك يتجهوا بالسعر ومبروك مقدما يا نجم البيبات والنقاط وربي يوفق كل المسلمين    ونشوفكم بالف خير

  
هلا اخي  
انا ماقصدت يرفع استوبه مع الربح باستمرار المقصود في حال مشت معاه الصفقه اوكيه بربح 
واتجهت الى الهدف يرجع يضع الاستوب في المكان المفروض وضعه تحت الدعم مباشرة  
في حال تم تحقيق الهدف يجني ارباحه  
اما لو كان هناك هدف بعيد وحسب التحليل الفني  يحمي الصفقه من الخسائر ويرفع الاستوب الى  
سعر الدخول وزياده وبذلك يستمر في الصفقه وهو مطمئن الى الوصول الى الهدف الثاني  
وانتبه من الطماع العاده يصل السعر الى الهدف الاول ويتراجع غالبا عموما جني الارباح 
يعتمد على تحليلك وقناعتك الشخصيه  
تحياتي

----------


## خزائن ربك مملؤه

:A006:  تسلم ميتا يا غالي وانورت واسفرت  انا لا اقصد رفعه باستمرار هو الرفع بيكون مرة واحدة للمضارب اليومي وبعدها ان شاء الله الهدف ولكن اقصد ان برضه بعد ما تضع الوقف على سعر الدخول لحماية العقد تقول طيب ممكن يلمسه طيب انزل لتحت كمان فتخاف انه يلمس الستوب على خسارة فتقول لا خليه عند الدخول وهو غالبا بيرد الى نقطة الدخول  ولكن في صفقات السوينج تختلف لمرورك على نقاط دعم ومقاومة على طول الطريق فيمكن وضع الوقف تحت اي دعم او مقاومة يمر عليها (واما اذا كنت تقصد رفع الوقف الى تحت الدعم او المقاومة اللي دخلنا من عليه فالله اعلم اشوف ان لو رفعناه ولسه الوقف عند الخسارة يبقى ليه ما وضعنا الوقف عند هذه المنطقة من اول فتح العقد ) واكيد ما في طمع دي قتاعتي والحمد لله وامشي على طريقتي ولا اخونها ولو حتى اخسر والحمد لله ربي ساترها وربي يوفقنا جميعا يا سيدي الناس :A012:

----------


## المشارك

السكة دي مليانة مليون فخ... وتخلي العقل يعمل بوم و طراخ ... نطلع من نقرة تنزل رجلينا في ضحديرة ... وإحنا جامدين أوي وعمرنا ما نهدى ولا ننخ ..... بــــــخ خلاصهههههههههههههههههههوالله حلوة وزي العسلوربنا يوفقكم جميعاً يا رب بالسعادة والحب والرزق الوفير  :017:

----------


## خزائن ربك مملؤه

> السكة دي مليانة مليون فخ... وتخلي العقل يعمل بوم و طراخ ... نطلع من نقرة تنزل رجلينا في ضحديرة ... وإحنا جامدين أوي وعمرنا ما نهدى ولا ننخ ..... بــــــخ خلاص    ههههههههههههههههههه  والله حلوة وزي العسل وربنا يوفقكم جميعاً يا رب بالسعادة والحب والرزق الوفير

 ربي يخلي هاذي الضحكة تملى عيونك  فرحة ونور ويحميك من كل شرور   والله انت الاحلى وبيك المكان يستحلى حبي  تسلم وربي يسعدك وهكذا حال الفوركس وبرضه احنا لا بنهدى ولا ننخ وبخ خلاص  :Regular Smile:

----------


## StormyGold

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...  أخوانى والله أنى ترددت أن أكتب عن هذا الموضوع ولكن تكررت معى كثيرا ضرب الستوب لوز بحركة فجائية وسريعة بعنى مومعقوله يراقبون حسابى من بين الآلاف من الحسابات المشكله أنى أضع الأمر ( ستوب لوز أو ربح ) يضربنى ويغير أتجاهه أو يصل لأمر الربح وقبله بنقطة واحدة ويرجع هل هذه صدفة أم أن هناك أمر مخفى ؟ أرجو من عنده معلومة ينورنى جزاكم الله خير .

 أيوه هذا ما كنت أقصده بتحريك الأسعار ... 3أو أربع نقاط قد يراها البعض شي ما هو كثير لكنها تعني ستوبات مضروبة أو أهداف لم تفعل
أخي راجع كلامي في المنتدى الثاني و سترى أن شغل شركات الوساطة اللي تكلمت عليها الأسبوع هذا كان "تمام" .
مع التحية

----------

